# Block Plane Decision



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello Fellow Jocks,

I have an itch to spend some money. A block plane specifically. Read a bunch of reviews here but nothing I've read has swayed me one way or the other.

1. Do I want a low angle or Standard? I know a low angle is better for end grain. But, will the low angle function OK for other things? Would I be better off with the standard angle for end grain? Most of the review titles I saw were for low-angle planes. Which tells me a lot of people thought the LA was what they needed.

2. Brands? LN, Stanley, Wood River… any Thoughts? Decision, Decisions.

I see lots of Jack, Smoothing, and Jointer planes at flea markets and Craig's List but I'm not seeing BP's. So I think I'll go new.

Discuss


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I like low angle block planes for just about everything. My favorite is LN Rabbet Block Plane, cause it doubles as a shoulder plane.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

I have the LV Veritas LA block plane, which is great. I have a older stanley and a groz, and neither work as well, or feel as good in the hand as the LV.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

+1 for the LA block from veritas. Great plane. The rabbet block from LN would be nice too.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Main ones I USE all the time….Millers Falls No.56B Low Angle Block, and a Stanley 60-1/2 Low Angle Block….but, then again….I have 10 block planes in the shop. Millers falls and Stanley made very good block planes. And, IF one tunes them up right, will keep up with the fancy-schmanzy new made ones,,,,,

A block plane is just that..a block plane. Learn to sharpen the irons, and then put them to use. 









Use mine all the time…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I second the LN low angle rabbet block plane. Two tools in one.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Nice group of planes you have back there in the pic bandit. There's a bunch of block planes on ebay for dirt cheap. You might be able to get a standard and low angle for a good price.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

If i could only keep 2 block planes, they would probably be a Stanley #60 1/2 and a Sargent 206.

If I had to go new, I'd go with an LN or veritas Rabbet. All thinks equal, it would be LN, but I bought veritas seconds due to price.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Don have you used any of the new sweetheart planes?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

> Don have you used any of the new sweetheart planes?
> 
> - corelz125


I have not.


----------



## clin (Sep 3, 2015)

I have the new Stanley sweetheart 60 1/2, low angle block plane and find it very useful. I'm very new to planes, but I've found it to be handy, seems well made, and reasonably priced.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I had a love hate relationship with my Stanley 60-1/2. I now have a love love relationship with LN 60-1/2. I'm not a fan of low angles on anything but endgrain though.

If new, you can't go wrong with a LN or veritas.


----------



## corelz125 (Sep 23, 2015)

Comparing the LN to the stanley is kind of like comparing a mercedes s550 to a toyota camry


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yep, and cost about the same…..easy to do with other people's money.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Meh…mine needs a touch up on the strop..








Millers falls 56B…









Stanley No. 60-1/2…..









Stanley no. 9-1/2…....


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Why the hell is it our fault you can't afford it? Sick and tired of hearing it dude. He asked an opinion naming those brands specifically and got it.

Jesus H Christ just let it go


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I don't know what your plans are for the plane, but the LN 102 is a quality item and won't break the bank. Perhaps it's too small for your needs, but I love mine.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

+1 for the LN low angle rabbet block plane.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> I had a love hate relationship with my Stanley 60-1/2. I now have a love love relationship with LN 60-1/2. I m not a fan of low angles on anything but endgrain though.
> 
> - TheFridge


There is so much there I'd like to explore, Fridge! Don't want to hijack the block plane reco thread, though.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

First, I want to nominate Smitty for best signature.

Second, I don't get the reference to "other people's money." I'm not trying to start a fight, but it's my money, I earned it, and if I want to spend it on LN planes, I will.

I admire the guys who can take a garage sale plane and spend hours refurbishing it. That takes real skill. But, it's not how I want to spend my time. I base my budget for tools on how much having near perfection will benefit me, and planes are up at the top. I don't mind taking a few minutes to flatten the backs of my $100 set of Narex chisels, since I'm not Frank Klausz, and I don't need a $600 set. Planes are a different animal in my mind. There's more to it than just the flatness of the sole.


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

My most used block plane is a Brass LN 102 then a Veritas Apron plane with the PMV-11 iron then a Stanley 60 1/2 upgraded with a PMV-11 iron and if the need for a little shoulder work arises a LN 60 1/2 rabbit pops out. It all depends on what need to be done and of course which one is read with a sharp blade! The sharp blade will usually make a major difference in every planes performance.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I agree, I get a lot more use of my Low angle, I do wish I would have opted for one that could be used as a shoulder plane, since that's my second most used.


----------



## Mikesawdust (Jan 29, 2010)

I would also recommend LV or Veritas, both have great feel during use. I have a variety of planes from, no name up and the expense is worth it for no setup headaches and a tool that holds and edge and stays setup while working. My Stanley's come out of I'm working rougher wood that I have to get aggressive with and might have dirt or foreign matter in the surface but they are not my choice for detail or finish.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

I would suggest the Veritas DX60 with a PMV-11 blade. I've used it and the LN 60 1/2.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Then why this post, if you already made up your mind?

For all I care, you can go out and blow the entire check on one plane, or just walk into a "Menards" and buy a brand new in package Stanley. $32.

I was saying what I use for block planes. And mine do quite well, thank you very much. Shoulder plane? Yep, have one of those planes, too.

Now then, are you planning on having the seller drop by and sharpen the plane as needed? Or, just sending it back for a new one when the first gets dull?


----------



## MrFid (Mar 9, 2013)

+2 or +3 now (lost count) for the LN low angle rabbet block plane. I love mine. Very versatile and robust.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

1. No reason to get a std angle block. Get a LA, and get a spare blade or a 2nd LA and put a steeper bevel on the blade

2. Depends on how much $, amount of tuning you want/can do, and how much the plane will actually be used. Some people use them a lot, others not as much.

The Veritas DX/NX are the Mercedes of BP's with prices to match. The Stanley 12-960 is cheap and very capable once properly tuned. Any Veritas LA with a PM-V11 blade is pretty hard to beat.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I have the WoodRivers both standard and LA. Picked them up on sale for the duo.

I like the size of them. Not too crazy about the blade clamping mechanism, and I wasn't too happy about how much time it took to flatten the back (only one of them). It took me a while to train myself not to accidentally unclamp when using but once I got that I really like them.

I probably use the LA 80% of the time. I really like the LA in conjunction with a shooting board for small trim pieces.

Also, I highly recommend both a small block plane and rabbet block plane, too. LN has them and they are excellent. That rabbet block plane will be used more than you think!!

Bottom line: on a standard block plane I wouldn't spend $$$'s but if you're already all in for LN, go for it.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

I like the Skew Block Plane from Lie Nielsen because it has a fence on it.









https://www.lie-nielsen.com/product/block-planes/skew-block-plane-left?node=4072

Going new is wise Randy. Good luck on your choice and stick with value as opposed to price.

Lie-Nielsen or Veritas would serve you well and I own and use both, they rock!


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I had ordered that skew plane but canceled it and got the rabbet block plane instead, since it works from the left or the right. I do have a pair of the skew planes on my wishlist - or at least the left one since I'd probably do 75% of my work on that side.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I worked with a very talented carpenter a long time ago and he taught me to keep a block plane in my tool belt whenever doing finish work. Saves a lot of trips down the ladder and back to the saw, when all you need to close up a joint tight is a little swipe off the end grain.

I have a little low angle Stanley with the adjustable throat (which is a nice feature) that I picked up at Woodworkers Warehouse long ago for ~$25, and as long as I do my part (keeping the iron sharp) it has done everything that I ever asked it to do.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

> I like the Skew Block Plane from Lie Nielsen because it has a fence on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to ask which skew, left or right, I would want. Now that I've posted this and now come back to edit it. I can't cancel the post! But I went to the sight and read the different skews are for different grain directions. So answered my own question.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

these are one of the planes i like over the vintage because these have a fence. And you can get left and right hand. The vintage only came in one flavor.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

i use a couple Sargent low angle planes and a couple regular Stanley ones. Had a lv low angle and sold it bought it at auction cheap and it worked just like the others so it got sold. Still had to flatten the sole and flatten the blade seemed like all the other planes I have it worked after it was sharpened. Just my opinion I would rather spend the extra cash on something else like my bedrock collection. Love all of them and they all work great to bad they are hard to come by. Either way you will need it sharp and flat or you will not enjoy it then it's a paper weight.


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

surprised no one has mentioned this… Honestly you need to go to a tool show and try them out. Them being LV and LN. Unlike planes with handles a block plane is 100% about feel in the hand. I have both the LN 60.5 and the LA LV. Both are exceptional. You couldn't pry the LN out of my cold dead hand. It just fits perfectly. The LV is nice but a bit too wide for my hand. I love the LV with the optional handle however.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

AUswimKC You make a good point. I'm planning on going to a woodworking show in the spring down in Tampa. I Might could wait. I do like what I have read about Skew Planes. I see Lee-Valley has the skew plane pair for $379 versus $219 individually. That's a significant savings.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Sigh….just for a simple block plane?


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

> Sigh….just for a simple block plane?
> 
> - bandit571


Yes, and there's nothing wrong with that if that's what they choose. Let it go man, if you don't want to spend your money on that it's fine, but no need to tell another guy what to spend his on.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

The skew block planes are not as comfortable to hold, they can stab you with the blade edge or the nicker. But the skew is super nice to cut with and the rabbeting is a nice addition. I do reach for the regular LV block more than my LV skew block.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> Yes, and there's nothing wrong with that if that's what they choose. Let it go man, if you don't want to spend your money on that it s fine, but no need to tell another guy what to spend his on.
> 
> - Tim


+100 to that…


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

> surprised no one has mentioned this… Honestly you need to go to a tool show and try them out. Them being LV and LN. Unlike planes with handles a block plane is 100% about feel in the hand. I have both the LN 60.5 and the LA LV. Both are exceptional. You couldn t pry the LN out of my cold dead hand. It just fits perfectly. The LV is nice but a bit too wide for my hand. I love the LV with the optional handle however.
> 
> - AUswimKC


Do you like the ball tail or tote on the LV block? I might have to pick one up.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> Sigh….just for a simple block plane?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


No accounting for taste…..also seemed a few on here was doing the same thing you informed me not to do. L-N Schill…


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Jesus Christ dude. He asked specifically about them. Check the GD post dude.

We don't need the constant negative crap. You have your opinion and everybody else has theirs. Leave it as that and grow the hell up.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, then go and build one….I did years ago…
Skewed iron, and has a fence to boot…..









Cost me a whopping…6 hours of work. Next one may be out of fancier wood…









All you'd have to do is set the fence for width ( up to 1" wide) check the depth of cut. Oh, and be able to push the plane along, holding it straight.

But, then I don't get a commission for selling someone a plane…....just so they can fit in with a group…


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> No accounting for taste….
> 
> - bandit571


Exhibit A



> Ok, then go and build one….I did years ago…
> Skewed iron, and has a fence to boot…..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I think I've seen that plane before, or 233 other times.

Sorry Randy, I hope you've gotten the advice you came looking for.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Either way, vintage or new. If you don't mind dropping the cash it's hard to go wrong with LN or LV.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Or you can go full Chuckie on your wallet like a wise investor and get a Bridge City Toolwork
block plane:


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Depth skids?!? I NEED me some of those!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

> Jesus Christ dude. He asked specifically about them. Check the GD post dude.
> 
> We don t need the constant negative crap. You have your opinion and everybody else has theirs. Leave it as that and grow the hell up.
> 
> - TheFridge


That guy's been beating the same "must be nice" drum on here for years. Ran off a couple of my favorite LJs. Used to get on my nerves, then I just blocked him from my threads.

To mind mind, the biggest leap LN and Veritas made over vintage… .was on block planes. Holy crap the new ones are sweet. An LN block plane was the biggest epiphany I had in woodworking.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yawn…


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> To mind mind, the biggest leap LN and Veritas made over vintage… .was on block planes. Holy crap the new ones are sweet. An LN block plane was the biggest epiphany I had in woodworking.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


I've seen this mentioned before, and by people other than yourself, and it intrigues me. Any theories on what the primary differences might be? I've thought about tossing a PM-V11 replacement blade on to an LV order, thinking that the better steel and thicker blade might be a big part of the improvement, but at the same time I don't want to get in to the buy twice vs buy once kind of deal (and I will say that even 5 minutes with my newly-arrived LV LAJ was eye-opening last night, making me a little more receptive to the idea of outright replacement of some vintage blocks).


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya Bill, even vintage hounds like bhog agree about the new block planes. It's just the quality of the machining on smaller tools imo. The mechanisms on vintage blocks have a lot of slop.

The new premium blocks are also heftier, thicker castings. I'd save the money for a new iron and get a whole new blockie if you're asking me.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

Fair enough, Red - thanks! I guess it makes sense to do it right on "just a simple block plane," if that block plane is something that you're constantly pulling out of your apron to clean up this and trim that.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> An LN block plane was the biggest epiphany I had in woodworking.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


^ That's a powerful statement.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yawn…...


----------



## ADN (Sep 20, 2016)

Have just under 20 working block planes, most are older versions and all but one is LA….

If required to give them up, I would purchase 3 as replacements, LN (left & right) skewed bronze, and a small adjustable mouth LA of any decent make….

Regards,
Andy


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

------Do you like the ball tail or tote on the LV block? I might have to pick one up------

I don't know how to quote w this software. I have the front knob and the full tote. It makes it like a super small smoother. Maybe 2-1/2 size, being wider than a #2? Somewhere there is a picture showing all LV plane soles with dimensions for comparison. I don't think I have small hands as gloves and such always fit, but based on loving that small tote and the skinnier 60.5 maybe they are a tad small


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

I second auswimkc on the feel of them. That's one of the reasons I like the Sargent low angle and the Stanley's with the knuckle cap it feels good in the hands. Don't get hung up on names or prices find one that fits you if it's a old one that's fine if it's a new one that fine but if it doesn't fit you then it's a paper weight. If you was closer you could come over and try the different styles out. I think that was my issue with the one I sold, it worked well but it just didn't feel right to me. I would try them before I purchased one at that price point I would look at the bridge city ones also they hold there value at auctions.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

> An LN block plane was the biggest epiphany I had in woodworking.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead
> 
> ...


Probably is, but true for me. Keep in mind, I'm fairly self-taught.

I think I shared it before. I had bought a LN rabbet block for trimming tenons. (I used to sand them with a block lol). I remember I was working on the slant arms on a morris chair. I realized that I was really using the ROS to "shape" the surface I wanted. Then, "I wonder if that block plane thingy could do that."

Faster, less dust. I need more of these plane thingys. Came across DonW's stuff on LJs. The rest is history

I was a decent "Woodsmith" power tool woodworker. But hand tools opened the flood gates for me.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

So the LN block came before it all? Not the typical way folks get into hand planes.

I recall you having a vintage arsenal before coming across a fire sale of sorts that got you firmly into a LN majority. But the part of the LN block I must have missed.

Cool.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I can agree red. There isn't as big of a difference from old to new bench plane to bench plane as there is from old to new block in my limited experience. Huge difference between the 69-1/2 I had and the LN 60-1/2.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> Jesus Christ dude. He asked specifically about them. Check the GD post dude.
> 
> We don t need the constant negative crap. You have your opinion and everybody else has theirs. Leave it as that and grow the hell up.
> 
> ...


It's not just this forum. On sawmill creek there was a thread about design. Everyone was posting pictures by master craftsmen. The whole thread is pictures of the finest furniture ever made, and then bam, bandit's boxes.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

^^^ I almost spit my coffee out.

A question about rabbeting blocks - should they be sharpened with any camber and do you need to take special care that they don't track? IOW, if you're going to buy one nice block plane, are there any functional compromises that you'll have to put up with if you go the rabbeting block route?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Even managed to get THAT wrong…....it is a thread about hand tool made projects.

same old, same old BS around here. I'd say something about beating the dead horse, but, this time the OP was smart enough to go away and buy what HE wanted to.

lately, I have been looking in on this as a place to LMAO at the snobs. BTW, Bull..what was YOUR hand tool project?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

> So the LN block came before it all? Not the typical way folks get into hand planes.
> 
> I recall you having a vintage arsenal before coming across a fire sale of sorts that got you firmly into a LN majority. But the part of the LN block I must have missed.
> 
> ...


Yep. I sprung for the LN Rabbet for tenons based on a Schwarz recommendation in a mag (before the plane had nickers). I thought price was crazy, and was prepared to send it back…..if it didn't work so darn well.

At that time I had a set of Chinese Marples chisels, and a hardware store no3. I could get them reasonably sharp, but they worked like crap and dulled quickly on oak….so they collected dust. I think that happens to a lot of folks. It's ignorance on the woodworkers part, but not their fault per say. I think premium makers today realize this when they sell tools ready to go.

You guys have watched my crazy hand tool journey on here. I still have and use a fair amount of vintage. My jack plane is still a T13 no5. I don't that that tool can be improved on. Plus, it makes me think of Walt.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> Even managed to get THAT wrong…....it is a thread about hand tool made projects.
> 
> same old, same old BS around here. I d say something about beating the dead horse, but, this time the OP was smart enough to go away and buy what HE wanted to.
> 
> ...


Do you have anything to add to the subject of block planes or are you just here to carry on like a disgruntled teenager? Some are here to learn, others to offer their thoughts and experiences. You seem to be here for neither and are serving as a distraction instead.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

> Jesus Christ dude. He asked specifically about them. Check the GD post dude.
> 
> We don t need the constant negative crap. You have your opinion and everybody else has theirs. Leave it as that and grow the hell up.
> 
> ...


Dang, I wasn't trying to start a Bandit bash session again. I just didn't want more people to get discouraged and bail.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Block planes? I merely use what I have. What others have in really not any of my concern, since they are the ones that decided what they are going to use.

Have found out, that after a lot of work on edges with a block plane ( making a round-over, or bevel) the center on the iron tends to wear more than the corners. Then I have to grind a new, straight bevel and hone that sharp, again…..normal maintenance. Been using the two low angle block planes I have in the shop, more than the standard angle ones.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

BTW, I intend to repaint both of the Cordovan block planes, into a more pleasing BLACK.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

IOW, on the subject of the merits of one model of block plane vs another or even new vs vintage, you have nothing further to add? Got it, thanks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Or, we can support the Brits and purchase a Rider No.69 1/2

£74.08
=
US $90.78 plus shipping and import duties?










There seems to be some honest reviews on their site about the planes and good value for the money.

http://www.axminster.co.uk/hand-tools/planes-spokeshaves-scrapers/block-planes


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

> BTW, I intend to repaint both of the Cordovan block planes, into a more pleasing BLACK.
> 
> - bandit571


I think that's great, Bandit! Better they look like every other plane Stanley made for 100+ years than how they were made. Might even make the cover of next year's calendar.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the laugh Smitty!


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Smitty, remember this? "Hit it Smitty!"


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Merry Xmas everyone!!


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

DonW you must have heard your name earlier when I blamed you for the hand plane slippery slope I fell down. The first buddy I had on Ljs.

Merry Christmas to you too. I just heard my daughter sing, " bells on cocktails ring." lawlz. We should totally get hot glue gun and put bells on our cocktails tonight


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I've used a lot of different planes and I have come to a conclusion that I think everyone can agree upon. They all will make shavings. The difference is how much work you want to put into them. A good, used Stanley will take some work to get up and running properly. A LN of LV will work well right out of the box. Which one should you choose? That depends on whether you have extra time or extra money.

*If you have extra money:* You can't lose with a Lie-Nielson. Or, for a little bit less, a Veritas from Lee Valley. For a bit less than that, Wood River makes great planes too, though they may need a small amount of tuning. For about the same price of a Wood River you could also buy a fully restored and tuned vintage Stanley from a trusted Ebay seller.

*If you have extra time:* There is nothing like using a historic old tool. That's why I like old Stanleys (and Millers Falls). But, if you have never restored a plane yourself, you should add on the time it will take to actually LEARN to do it properly. That can be very time consuming. But if you have the time, it's very fulfilling to take an antique and put it back into service.

*Recently,* Joe Hurst-Wajszczuk over at Wood Craft Magazine told me this: If you're willing to put enough work into it, any plane (OK, almost any) can become a decent user. I own a few blue handled Handyman-era planes that perform quite well. For new woodworkers, tuning a tool is tough if you don't own one that works well. (It's kinda akin to trying to learn how to ride a broken bike.) That's why I think it makes sense to buy at least one really good plane, either new from a good manufacturer, *or* a used tool from a good woodworker.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Several years ago Rob Lee of Lee Valley was so nice to me when I was trying to start hand tools and he sent me 2 of the low angle block planes with instructions on how to use them.

I do like them very much and are easy to use and adjust, however, my Stanley 60 1/2 does a pretty good job also and I would not get rid of either one.

I have them set for different things and like it that way. So if you are tight on funds the Stanley is a very good plane to use, but if you have the funds then get the Lee valley one.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> My most used block plane is a *Brass LN 102 *then a Veritas Apron plane with the PMV-11 iron then a Stanley 60 1/2 upgraded with a PMV-11 iron and if the need for a little shoulder work arises a LN 60 1/2 rabbit pops out. It all depends on what need to be done and of course which one is read with a sharp blade! The sharp blade will usually make a major difference in every planes performance.
> 
> - Andre


O I forgot about the LN bronze and it fits so nice in the hand and works great too.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://hocktools.com/products/kits.html

it's always fun to make your own plane from a kit as well. You can pick up some skills along the way
and be satisfied with your accomplishment.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*waho6o9*- Rider planes are now available in the USA under the Rockler Bench Dogs brand. I just got their premium smoother and block plane set. Haven't tried them yet, but they look nice. The irons are 1/8" thick and everything is VERY heavily built. I think the 2 plane set retails here for $200.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thank you Stumpynubs that's good to know!


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Stumpy, do you know where they are manufactured? I thought they were Chinese, but maybe they're from the UK?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Bob*- They are made in India. I am not certain that both the Bench Dogs and the Rider planes are made in the same factory, but they appear to be the same, and since they have a unique look to them, I think it's a safe bet.

They seem to be a mid-level plane. Not as nice as LN or LV, but nicer than the new Stanleys. Maybe they are best compared to Wood River, which I have always considered to be quite nice.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> *waho6o9*- Rider planes are now available in the USA under the Rockler Bench Dogs brand. I just got their premium smoother and block plane set. Haven t tried them yet, but they look nice. The irons are 1/8" thick and everything is VERY heavily built. I think the 2 plane set retails here for $200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know - I was wondering about where they'd gotten those from (and whether or not this meant that they'd be attempting to fill out their selection of hand tools, which is pretty sparse).


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

A bit of a bummer at the same time. Benchdog used to be a US made brand….until Rockler bought them.


----------



## GlenintheNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

I have very little to add about block planes. Stumpy said what I would have said but said it less dumb than I would have. +1 Stumps, -1 Glen

But on the subject of Indian manufacturing..I forget the name of the brand, but isn't there a much vilified name exported from there? I do not know who makes what over there.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Anant…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

*Glen*- Groz? They come from India. Woodcraft used to sell them. I have a couple. They are crap.


----------



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

I have the Veritas low angle block plane which is my all time favourite block plane. It's perfect in almost every way for me. Recently I added the Quangsheng low angle from Workshop Heaven which also is a very good plane. The quality is on par with the Veritas but it's a lot cheaper. Whatever brand you go with, get the low angle. You can easily convert it into a little smoother by getting a second blade with a higher angle bevel. This is what I always do. I bought a second blade for the Veritas and Quangsheng. One blade has a 22 degree bevel for end grain and the other blade a 33 degree angle for planing along the grain. This way I can change how it behaves by simply dropping in the other blade. You can't do the same with a standard angle block plane.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

> BTW, I intend to repaint both of the Cordovan block planes, into a more pleasing BLACK.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


----------



## knockknock (Jun 13, 2012)

> Do you like the ball tail or tote on the LV block? I might have to pick one up.
> - bobasaurus


I have the ball tail, these are my thoughts. If you are going to use the block plane like a bench plane, the regular tote will probably work better. If you are using the block plane in odd positions, the ball tail may give something else to grab. I have my low angle block semi-permanently set up as a chamfer plane (with the chamfer guide), and keep the ball tail on it.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

Block Plane?

You need to read this review I wrote 10 years ago for perspective:

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/The%20Orange%20Block%20Plane.html

And then, at the other end of the spectrum, a comparison ..

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasPremiumBlockPlane.html

Best wishes for the Festive Season

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Yes Tim I have gotten far more information than I can fathom.



> Or you can go full Chuckie on your wallet like a wise investor and get a Bridge City Toolwork
> block plane:
> 
> 
> ...


Waho609 I went and looked at their site. Wow! Beautiful! Masterpieces even! Only down side; most are discontinued and no longer available.


----------



## OCristo (Nov 15, 2016)

> Hello Fellow Jocks,
> 
> I have an itch to spend some money. A block plane specifically.


I am in the same boat. After ages using exclusively a low quality #4 as my exclusive planer I decided to go for a more serious setup, including a block plane.



> [...]
> 
> 1. Do I want a low angle or Standard? I know a low angle is better for end grain. But, will the low angle function OK for other things? Would I be better off with the standard angle for end grain? Most of the review titles I saw were for low-angle planes. Which tells me a lot of people thought the LA was what they needed.


After also to research a lot I decided to low angle as end grain performance is a main feature I am looking for.



> 2. Brands? LN, Stanley, Wood River… any Thoughts? Decision, Decisions.


Stanley looks me the best bang for your bucks but I am am very leaned towards LN as its price for that particular model isn´t stratospheric (although considerably higher than Stanley´s) and have consistently better reviews… It is in my wish list for 2017H1… 

Good luck in your decision.

All the best,


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> Faster, less dust. I need more of these plane thingys. Came across DonW s stuff on LJs. The rest is history
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Ha, kinda the same story for me. Wonder how many people have DonW as their plane godfather?!
I've got a few of these things but my favorite is the LN rabbet block.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

here is a twist..I have actually sold planes to DonW…..

As for the block plane….which would you want to brag about the most…...how well it works for what you are doing…or how much that shelf sitter cost.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> As for the block plane….which would you want to brag about the most…...how well it works for what you are doing…or how much that shelf sitter cost.
> 
> - bandit571


And that's what a false dichotomy is, folks.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

^Lawlz. I'm not sure which is favorite Bill…. when people tell me I shouldn't have spent the money I've worked hard for on certain quality tools, lumber etc. Or, when they accuse me of never using them.

You can see by my projects on here the past 3 or 4 years… I'm a real loafer. My 'spensive tools and benches mostly collect dust.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

> As for the block plane….which would you want to brag about the most…...how well it works for what you are doing…or how much that shelf sitter cost.
> 
> - bandit571


This is how I got mine, which I will brag about: I do focus groups every now and then and it's almost always for food. They give you Amazon gift certificates when you're done. So, for downing cheeseburgers, vodka, ice cream, chicken sandwiches, potato chips, trail mix, etc. I've been able to get not just a LN rabbet block, but Pfeil gouges, Airou rasps and a LN dovetail saw. I'd have more LN stuff but amazon stopped selling it. Today I just ordered a hanging air filter and next Thursday I get to test more cheeseburgers.

More importantly, my rabbet block works great. Would I buy it if it cost twice as much? No. But its price was worth it for me, and I see no need to buy any more blocks than the 4 I've already got, one of which is, in fact, a shelf-sitter in our living room and its also one of the cheapest planes I've ever bought. I paid $5 for it. It cost more to buy the paint to restore it.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

You'll have to ask DonW how these two turned out for him..









Bedrock 606? and..









S4 by Stanley? I found both at a garage sale a few years back, and sold them to DonW…...I kept the Sargent 414 that came with these two…


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

> As for the block plane….which would you want to brag about the most…...how well it works for what you are doing…or how much that shelf sitter cost.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> You ll have to ask DonW how these two turned out for him..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are funny lookin' block planes.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> As for the block plane….which would you want to brag about the most…...how well it works for what you are doing…or how much that shelf sitter cost.
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


I don't own a single thing by LN. You're striking out here, chief.


----------



## GlenintheNorth (Dec 6, 2016)

Heh. I met DonW well after I began my uncontrollable skid down Slippery Slope.

Though, I DID pick up speed afterward. I must have 40 or 50 block planes, all but 4 are MF.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

155.00 in the local Craigslist:









150.00:









http://losangeles.craigslist.org/sfv/tls/5934728656.html


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

There is something to be said for having an old Orange block plane around as Derek C. related to. Ive had the LN rabbit block and sold it for what I paid. They are beautifully made but The polished cap scared me from using it and there was nothing personal about it for me. A good block plane is like a framing hammer to a framing carpenter or like a Klein screwdriver and lineman plier to a electrician. The LN and Veritas are great but I always reach for my Union 9 1/2 excelseior style first and my little cull 102 set and kept for a fine cut first. The 9 1/2 adjust easily and the wedged 102 sits waiting for the finish. The Union fits my hand perfect and I love the weight. My LV is too wide and heavy, the little LV pocket plane is fine but I always reach for the cull first. Good luck with your choice.!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

> ....And that s what a false dichotomy is, folks.
> 
> ...You re striking out here, chief.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


What is your deal? Why are you trying to start crap? I have no idea what is going on between you and Bandit. All I know is everything was civil on this thread for several days, then you come along and stir crap up with your "false dichotomy" comment. You CLEARLY are trying to bait him…


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> ....And that s what a false dichotomy is, folks.
> 
> ...You re striking out here, chief.
> 
> ...


You should go back and read more.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

> ....And that s what a false dichotomy is, folks.
> 
> ...You re striking out here, chief.
> 
> ...


No friggin kidding Stumpy. I figured you came over here because you saw Bandit giving more of "his version" of the snobs on this site. Did you read back at how many people he pissed off on this thread alone? It's beyond old.

Do people on your forum have complete blinders on when it comes to knuckleheads like bandit. That's why I want nothing to do with it. The dude goes on your forum and brags about running people off this site?? Nothing said. It's friggin ridiculous, but none of you has the balls to call him out


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

> You should go back and read more.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


Who cares what was written a week ago? It was OVER and done with. Nobody was arguing anymore until you came and baited him to get it going again! Bandit hadn't even been on this thread in days! Why do you want to keep crap going so bad? I just don't get it…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

> Do people on your forum have complete blinders on when it comes to knuckleheads like bandit.
> - BigRedKnothead


I have never had a problem with Bandit. in fact, people on the thread you refer to NEVER argue, and wouldn't tolerate someone who did try to start crap on there.

If Bandit gives you crap, you are well within your rights to give it right back. But he hadn't been on this thread in days. So why try to get it back goign again? That's all I am wondering,


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> You should go back and read more.
> 
> - WillliamMSP
> 
> ...


Lol - a week ago? You should go back and read more if you think that I was baiting him and that his comment wasn't yet another indictment against people that have the temerity to spend more than 5-spot on a block plane.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

> You should go back and read more if you think that I was baiting him and that his comment wasn t yet another indictment against people that have the temerity to spend more than 5-spot on a block plane.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


I am not taking a side in your debate. I was merely saying the debate ended on the 23rd. You even had the last word! So why come back four days afterward and re-start it unless you just want to argue?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

hey..the popcorn is done! Buttered or non-buttered?


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

- StumpyNubs
[/QUOTE]



> I have never had a problem with Bandit. in fact, people on the thread you refer to NEVER argue, and wouldn t tolerate someone who did try to start crap on there.
> 
> If Bandit gives you crap, you are well within your rights to give it right back. But he hadn t been on this thread in days. So why try to get it back goign again? That s all I am wondering,
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Nope they don't argue. However, they're completely cool with false testimony. Yes a twisting of words, a smear campaign against a "snob" on this site….will often be followed by a "you tell'em Bandit."

Now, if one posts on said forum and bring light to this, you will be shot down in mob fashion. That is why, despite your invitations, I want nothing to do with a community of enablers.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> So why come back four days afterward and re-start it unless you just want to argue?
> 
> - StumpyNubs


Maybe you should ask your boy Bandit since that's what he did. Do you really not have the context to understand that this -



> As for the block plane….which would you want to brag about the most…...how well it works for what you are doing…or how much that shelf sitter cost.
> 
> - bandit571


is typical Bandit kvetching over people spending their own money on a purchase that he can't justify for himself while insinuating that the people that do spend the money are nothing but posers? If you don't recognize this as the typical Bandit MO, you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Salted, or un-salted?


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

> ... despite your invitations, I want nothing to do with a community of enablers.
> 
> - BigRedKnothead


Whatever, dude… You were invited to stay because you commented. EVERYONE who comments is invited to stay. That's how it works. If you don't want to, that's fine. We'll muddle through somehow…


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

> Salted, or un-salted?
> 
> - bandit571


Since Bandit seems to be egging this on now, it appears that my argument has become moot. So I suppose I'll just leave you folks to it. Enjoy yourselves. I just hope RandyinFlorida got all of the information he needed. After all, this was his thread.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Randyinflorida already bought his plane.

Egging on? Nah, just sitting back and watching…....hmmm, I do have a Lord of the Rings DVD to play, Return of the King. Part of a three disc set I got for Christmas. Watched the first two yesterday…..

Pass the popcorn, will ya?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

> As for the block plane….which would you want to brag about the most…...how well it works for what you are doing…or how much that shelf sitter cost.
> 
> - bandit571


well you know what bruh? Is it any of your GD business what I spend hard earned money on? Nope. And considering the testimony so far It looks like it's money well spent for the vast majority. And after USING them, many seem to acquire more. Strange how that works. I guess all the bragging about how much it costs is like peer pressure. Not how it works.

It was dead and gone and you just had to open your mouth didn't you? I think it's better for all if you just sit in that place of squalor you call a shop and keep taking fuzzy pictures of things that make you feel better and keep your mouth shut.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

> Salted, or un-salted?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


Yup. And he's over on your thread with the smear campaign again. Probably on a couple other sites doing the same thing. Now you get it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

and stumpy, no offense dude, but you are blind to what bandit has been spouting for as long as I can remember.

Nothing but underhanded passive aggressive comments that have been the beginning of the end of many threads. And what does he do? Run back to stumpys and play poor me.


----------



## lateralus819 (Mar 24, 2013)

Don't even bother with LN. Just make one of those fancy Chinese wood planes you've seen a hundred times on the forums IF you can.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Let's go ahead and cut dovetails with an '84 Stanley fatmax 6ppi rip saw because we found it for .50 cent at a yard sale and vintage is always better. Sick and tired.

Good to see you lat.

Randy. I really am sorry if you had to unwatch your own thread but ol boy has had it coming for awhile now.


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> Salted, or un-salted?
> 
> - bandit571
> 
> ...


"egging this on *now…*"? It's why he came back to the thread and he started in immediately. I've never interacted with you before, but I've seen enough of your videos to know that you're a smart enough guy, so why are you being so willfully ignorant of his pervasive passive/aggressive, scorned 14-year-old girl shtick?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Stumpys thread is the home bandit runs to with his tail between my legs.


----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter (Jun 25, 2015)

You guys are feeding a dead horse ! I know he is hard to ignore,,,, but he wont change and thats his choice. I saw it coming on the 14, & 24th post and I think James saw it finally after taking up for him.

Ive been on this site 2 years now and have never bought in, and thought twice as for posting this. The one thing that has stood out to me is that in the last 2 years I have never seen him say anything positive to any LJ about their project or tool find or rehab post. If someone shows something they made he will post right after with some of his photos without acknowledging how nice a project they made. How can you be a part of this community and fit in without at least a few positive comments. Bandit deserves to be here as much as anyone else but if its only negativity and snide comments, he won't get any conversation from me.

Lets just let this posting go forward and not worry about the guy eating popcorn.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Amen. You got my vote. Dead to me.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Well said TTC!


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Here is my opinion, worth absolutely nithing. The funny thing is, I typically agree with Bandits point, just not his presentation, I don't usually agree with Red's point, but he has a respectable presentation. Both have opposing views and niether can ignore one another.

Both have a right to their opinion, and niether is right or wrong. Both need to get past it.

It's great Red can afford LN and its to bad bandit can't. New block, old block, does it really matter?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Where is Cricket when you need her?


----------



## WillliamMSP (Jan 3, 2014)

> Both have a right to their opinion, and niether is right or wrong. Both need to get past it.
> 
> It s great Red can afford LN and its to bad bandit can t. New block, old block, does it really matter?
> 
> - Don W


You're obviously correct that both are entitled to their own opinion, but I have to say that this is a false equivalence to suggest neither's right or wrong and leave it at that.

I've seen Red offer his opinion many times, and it's absolutely possible that I've missed it, but I've never seen him overtly bash another person for their tool of choice or even practice unprovoked condescension.

As far as Bandit's concerned, it's hard to miss the recurring themes. If he just left it with "I don't think that new tools are worth it if you have the time, inclination and skill to hunt down and rehab a vintage tool," most would be okay with it. Unfortunately, he often delves into spin cycle of: people that buy new tools are fools being separated from their money, people that buy new tools are just trying to fit in to a clique, people that buy new tools do it just to look at them and not actually use them, etc, etc, ad nauseam.

Opinions are great but there's no need to be sullen and condescending at every turn.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

which is the presentation part. I agree.



> but I ve never seen him overtly bash another person for their tool of choice or even practice unprovoked condescension.
> 
> - WillliamMSP


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> Here is my opinion, worth absolutely nithing. The funny thing is, I typically agree with Bandits point, just not his presentation, I don t usually agree with Red s point, but he has a respectable presentation. Both have opposing views and niether can ignore one another.
> 
> Both have a right to their opinion, and niether is right or wrong. Both need to get past it.
> 
> ...


It's more about relevancy. If someone posts a question about what plane to get with $50, then I could understand getting upset with people touting LN and Veritas. That wasn't the case in this situation.


----------



## BulldogLouisiana (Apr 12, 2015)

> Where is Cricket when you need her?
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Isn't cricket a guy? Don't know why I'm saying that.


----------



## diverlloyd (Apr 25, 2013)

Bulldog cricket is a lady.

Randy sorry your thread got off track with bickering. If you want a old block plane to play around with PM me I will be more then happy to send you one. That way if you want to try something different with the sharpening or flattening that you would be uncomfortable with doing to the pricey one you could try it on the old one. On a side note the bridge city are very comfortable to. I played with a couple at a auction they are nice and went for over retail.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

Thank you all (accept Bandit). I still have not laid down my money. Still pondering. As for brand I think I'll go with LN or LV for sure. I have three vintage planes now that cover most of my needs. A 7C, a , 5, and a 3C. And a POC Lowes special with a replaceable "razor" blade kind-o-thing.

Time will Tell.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Randy, I add to the apologies for the drama on your thread. I believe the things said needed to be said…. but that's some resolution to long-standing issues on this site. Who knows why it all came to a head on this thread.

If you've got more questions about premium tools, we do have a "Modern American Hand Tool" forum where we ramble about them till our hearts content. There's also a "Hand Plane of your dreams" thread that leans more towards vintage. Take care, Red


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Randy, don't know if this will influence your decision but Lee Valley has free shipping until Jan. 4.


----------



## RandyinFlorida (Sep 27, 2012)

> Randy, don t know if this will influence your decision but Lee Valley has free shipping until Jan. 4.
> 
> - ColonelTravis


Colonel, Absolutely will. I hadn't noticed the free shipping. Even though I've been to the LV site a dozen times the last couple of weeks.

Thank You


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

And to influence it further, craftsman studio is a Lie-Nielsen dealer that has free shipping as well.

http://www.craftsmanstudio.com/


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Hells bells I just ordered a 62 the other day! Didn't know about that site. Jmart, thanks for the info., I'll remember it.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I think I have a 5% off coupon code to craftsmanstudio good till the 1st if your interested.

They also have free shipping on orders over a certain amount as well.


----------



## BigRedKnothead (Dec 21, 2012)

Ya, LN doesn't do much wholesale (other venders). I think they consider craftsmanstudio to be their West Coast supplier of sorts. Good source.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

Great tip on Craftsman Studio. I'm in AZ, so free shipping AND speedier delivery is a win-win for me. Thanks!


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

The only problem with them is that they typically have way less stock. When they run out, it's not LN's highest priority to restock them. I bought a rabbeting block from them that happened to go out of stock right before I bought, and it took like 4 months for LN to send them more shipments. I guess they had a casting problem with the rabbeting blocks so the new ones took a bit to get out.


----------

